# Magnaflow or Corsa!?!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I have read many of old threads. Some say Magnaflow does not sound much differnt than stock. Some say Corsa sound too euro. I like the looks of the chrome tips on the corsa and Magnaflow, they are very close to stock, maybe a inch bigger. Corsa is more gingle than magnaflow. Thought about just replacing the mufflers, loved my old flowmasters, but I do not like the bent and twisted pipes of the stock exhaust. So again, I have listened to several sound bytes but I'm still undecided. My local shop who has put several custom exhausts on my other vehicles will probally install the cat systems since i dont feel comfortable jacking the goat up and crawling underneath. If anyone could tell me if they have heard both the corsa and magnaflow and what they think of them both would be greatly appreciated without telling me to listen to factory sound bytes and view old threads. Thanks gents!!!


----------



## Deuuuce (Feb 2, 2007)

Not sure if it translates to GTOs but I'll share what I experienced with the SRT-8s.

Pricing: I can't find Corsa catbacks for under $1100, I got my Magnaflow catback in the low $600s on Ebay. Both are stainless steel.

The Corsa has the patented anti-resonance technology. Its not an issue for Magnaflow except at low speeds, part throttle (like gently accelerating in 20-25mph zone).

From what I gather, the Corsas may have a better fit. Notice Corsa is linked to GM and Mopar for some of their optional exhaust systems.

Sound - personal preference, I just wanted something better than stock.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have the magnaflows and yes it is close to stock in the sound dept. the other have more sounds


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i have the magna flow also they sound stock a little better with the kooks headers i have i eather wana put elt cut outs on the stock exhaust or buy the borla xr pipes i have heard the corsa on a 6.0 cts v it very mild


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*thanks*

I spoke to the guy around the corner from my home who owns a five star muffler shop as well as other mechanical services who completed several custom exhaust for other vehicles i've owned using flowmaster. I do like the sound of the old flowmaster original 40 series. I dont drive the goat a whole lot so I dont know what to do. The custom exhaust ofcourse wont be stainless, but he could still use my factory tips. still undecided.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*dyna from magnaflow?*









what do u think any dyno numbers from corsa?


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

buy corsa sport u will love it!!!


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

silgoat05 said:


> buy corsa sport u will love it!!!


Yeah, I have to agree with silgoat. I got the Corsa Sport system like 2 months after I got my car and what a difference it made. I know you don't plan on installing it yourself, but I did it in my driveway in about an hour and a half by myself without the best tools. I did have to take it to a tire shop where my friend tightened everything down and aligned it right, but it was reletively painless to install. The sound of it is awesome. And I'm not just saying this, but every one of my friends and people I work with loves the sound. I don't think it sounds too euro, it's a 400hp 6 liter pushrod v-8, don't know how it could. And if you like the sound of your flowmaster, you'll definitely love the Corsa. Now this is speaking out of experience with the Corsa. I can't really do any argument for the Magnaflow as I haven't ever heard it. I hope this helps.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Corsa*

Yea, I seem unable to make a decision. Does the corsa sport sound louder than stock? I just read on another thread that someone installed the corsa touring which is suppose to be even more mellow. I may have to bite the bullet and get the Corsa Sport. If I had my own lift I would install it myself. I'm not all about trying to slide under my car in the garage and trying to wrench the old one off and new one on. I dont feel confortable using my jack and stands either, especially if im gonna be tuggin' on them bolts and pipes. I wrote to flowmaster because I had seen on an old thread someone said they had a flowmaster 44 cat back exhaust. I could not find any for our vehicles on website. Thank you all for your help. I just may go corsa after all!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I have the Corsa "sport" (Indys-developed for the C-5 Indianapolis 500 pace car) for my LS-1 Corvette and the Magnaflows for the GTO...they both sound nice I give the looks vote to the Corsa and it had ALL the parts...sound is subjective and I like them both...absolutely no resonance with Corsa...just a little at certain times with the Magnaflow...the Magnaflows are quite a bit less priced than the Corsa...Corsa will have ALL the parts you need for the "operation" (Magnaflows missing the exhaust gasket...about $20-$25 bux)...I bought a Magnaflow exhaust for my 2000 Escalade as it was just under $400...I had a Corsa Sport on my Avalanche and it was nicer BUT it was a couple hundred more in price...love those tips on the Corsa...both manufacturers are linked to GM as "OEM" upgrade replacement on certain vehicles...

Bill


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info, if I don't decide to got custom with the flowmasters, I'll probally pick corsa due to them not having that packing material in mufflers and that drone cancelling design corsa has.!!! Thanks to all.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*exhaust*

MAGNAFLOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cool


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Da_!!!!*



LOWET said:


> MAGNAFLOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cool


Wow, I think I got wood!!!


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

I've heard both in person.
1) Corsa Sport very nice deep aggressive however a little pricy.
2)Magnaflow almost stock sounding decent price.
How about Borla, Spintech, ...
Mike


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*borla or spintech*



Mikey340 said:


> I've heard both in person.
> 1) Corsa Sport very nice deep aggressive however a little pricy.
> 2)Magnaflow almost stock sounding decent price.
> How about Borla, Spintech, ...
> Mike


The other reason I liked the corsa and magnaflow was the desing of the exhaust tip which looks like factory except for them being 1/4" bigger, which is good. I don't like that rolled edge on some tips. I mad delete the resonator and add flowmaster mufflers in place of stock, and then hopefully keep same factory tips.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> The other reason I liked the corsa and magnaflow was the desing of the exhaust tip which looks like factory except for them being 1/4" bigger, which is good. I don't like that rolled edge on some tips. I mad delete the resonator and add flowmaster mufflers in place of stock, and then hopefully keep same factory tips.


you can always change just the tips to whatever you like.
I had deletes with stock tips.
And Flowmaster and SLP LM I's with the Borla tips.
Don't let the tips decide which exhaust to get, I suggest getting it for the sound you like then get whatever tips you like for the looks.
Just my .02
Mike


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought long and hard on which cat-back to go with on my GTO. I went muffler-less for almost a year, then finally decided on the Corsa Sport. I had never heard the Magnaflow in person, but did sample the Corsa and Borla. Needless to say, I'll be putting a Corsa system on the Z06. Also, I kinda liked the sound of the Spintech mufflers too.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Corsa sport and Spintech are my favs for stock GTO's add headers and everything sounds good!
Mike


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

*go with magnaflow*



LOWET said:


> MAGNAFLOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cool


I have the magnaflow too and love it, they are cheaper on ebay but I wanted a warranty (the salt on the roads here in winter kills an exhaust) so I got it here magnaflow 15892, or you can try one of the vendors here, they are always running sales/specials. either way its a great system and very easy to install


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the Magnaflows and they are perfect if u have LT Headers, catless mids and magnaflo X-pipe.

No drone, Euro-sounding V8 and at WOT silly loud.

Anyone running full exhaust with their Corsas?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My JBA with H pipe, catless mids, and small cam sounds sweet. Very deep sound.

Eruo V8 sounding Bassani is very nice too. That would be my next choice.


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

I had the 05-06 Corsa Sport with Kooks LT's for about 2 years. Loved the sound , but the local police and my neighbors did not. Its very hard to keep this combo quiet. I switched to Magnaflow and it seems to keep everybody happy _(except for me)_

The build quality of the Corsa is first rate and the Magnaflow is a distant second !!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Then I'll keep my Magnaflow since they are borderline loud at start up.

I work early in the morning and my neighbors are late workers so I try to be mindful.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

hey fellas' nothin better then talkin to guys that all goats!:cheers anyways i bought a 2006 GTO bout 3 weeks ago. Im dying to purchase a catback system for it. cant stand how quiet it is. I've been researching exhaust for about 2 weeks now and i think im either going w/ corsa sport or spintech pro streets. in my opinion, magnaflow dont do the GTO's 6.0 power plant no justice. those motors need to be heard! id be willing to take any feedback on the spintech catback sysem. thanks


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

It depends on how far u wanna go with the sound.

I have Kooks LT Headers, x-pipe and no cats and it barks when u cold start it.

Definately louder than stock, but not annoying.

What i like about this set up is that when i am cruising around or sneaking away from the cops it's just a little louder than stock, but not enough to get the "wrong" attention.

but at WOT it's REALLY loud... in a good mean way.

best of both worlds since I and my passengers can't stand loud all the time.

Loud-on-demand is where it's at.

Remember, u control the car.... not the other way around.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

think im going corsa sport. found a catback system, all stainless, 4" tips for $1,064. free shipping. can't go wrong. i'd be paying close to that for a spintech system and would have to pay shipping and handling.


----------

